

Contributor by Google - tiziano88
https://www.google.com/contributor/welcome/#/intro

======
Throwaway90283
This page has been online for a while, and it still appears to be limited to a
very small, select number of publishers. Did anyone request an invitation and
actually receive an invite during the last 5 months?

I'm assuming this is another Google service that'll die before I'm able to try
it.

~~~
tlwaddington
We're enabled as a publisher, though I can't try it without a US bank card.

------
Zikes
My biggest concern with this is that it is still so integrated into the ads
system. I don't use AdBlock and its kin solely because I don't want to _see_
the ads, but also so that I am not tracked everywhere I go on the internet.
This does not seem to address that.

~~~
yincrash
Do you have an alternative way to determine whether you are a contributor to
avoid displaying ads to you?

~~~
Zikes
If the service were launched as a wholly separate entity, with clearly stated
legal terms for data privacy and retention, I would be able to accept that as
a necessity.

------
arielm
> "When you visit a participating website, part of your contribution goes to
> the creators of that site."

Umm, why does Google have to control this sort of ad-prevention mechanic?
Obviously because it lets them profit from potential lost ad revenue, but what
about the publishers? What sort of "cut" are they getting? And why are they
only getting a cut of contributions that are essentially for their content?

The advertising business is getting really messy...

------
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9154960](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9154960),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8637365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8637365)

------
Touche
So what if I disapprove of one of the participating sites?

~~~
Throwaway90283
I just stumbled on this link, and apparently you can stop contributing to
specific sites, and also select whether to contributor to all participating
sites, or ones you specifically select.

[http://www.droid-life.com/2015/04/21/this-is-google-
contribu...](http://www.droid-life.com/2015/04/21/this-is-google-contributor/)

It looks overpriced. I need to be signed into my Google account at all times
when browsing the internet, pay $10-15/mo, and even then, it's only removing
something like 50-75% of advertisements. It's more expensive than ad block, it
removes less ads than ad block, and it leaves a big empty space that ad block
can typically remove.

This sounds like a poor experience for the end user, and I can't see it
catching on.

------
cp9
So it's patreon?

~~~
huac
It's Patreon for _the entire web_ \- so that $10 donation becomes diluted over
all the (participating) websites that you visit.

